
Show HN: Trigger – Voice assistant that you don't need to ask, a widget app - ijay
http://triggeru.com
======
ijay
Hello world, hope you would like this app.

~~~
brudgers
I'm not sure I'm ready to install it, is there a description of what it does
and how it works?

~~~
ijay
I suggest you watch the demo video in the website with the sound turns on. It
can give you a brief feeling of how the app works.

